# Problème d'accès à M6 Replay



## Sushinah (28 Février 2012)

Bonsoir

J'ai vu de nombreux posts avec cet intitulé mais ils datent. Apparemment M6 Replay est désormais accessible aux possesseurs de Mac mais je n'arrive pourtant pas à lire les vidéos ni avec Firefox ni avec Safari. Je passe toutes les étapes, jusqu'au chargement de la video qui ne se charge jamais...

Des suggestions ?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (29 Février 2012)

Test à l'instant, avec par hasard "Scènes de Ménage": fonctionne parfaitement sous Chrome.


----------



## subsole (29 Février 2012)

Bonjour, 
M6Replay fonctionne parfaitement avec Safari et Firefox, je viens de tester avec les dernières versions sur Lion.
Il faudra peut être nous endure un peu plus sur ton modèle de Mac et son Os, parce que ma boule de cristal (rouge) est en panne. ^^
 je suppose que tu as installé Silverlight, sinon DL le codec Flip4mac ===> http://www.microsoft.com/download/en/details.aspx?displaylang=en&id=9442


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (29 Février 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Il faudra peut être nous endure un peu



Nous enduire? Ca devient chaud ici..


----------



## subsole (29 Février 2012)

MatthieuDuNet a dit:


> Nous enduire? Ca devient chaud ici..



Les plaisirs de la correction automatique.  

_"en dire"_, il ne faut surtout pas oublier l'espace. ^^


----------



## marildo (6 Mars 2012)

Pour les utilisateurs sous Safari ou Firefox (en fait, tous les navigateurs sauf Chrome) :

aller ici : http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ et s'assurer que vous disposez de Flash Player 10.3 ou supérieur
si ce n'est pas le cas, aller ici : http://get.adobe.com/fr/flashplayer/ et installer la dernière version de Flash Player

Ca devrait aller mieux


----------

